# Trading The Chartist



## TheUnknown (14 August 2013)

Hi All,

I have finally got my account approved and money is in my account, wondering if anyone is trading along side Nick Radge U.S power set ups, if so I would like to ask a question about the original short term trade portfolio and Interactive brokers...

cheers


----------



## skyQuake (14 August 2013)

*Re: Trading Thechartist*



TheUnknown said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have finally got my account approved and money is in my account, wondering if anyone is trading along side Nick Radge U.S power set ups, if so I would like to ask a question about the original short term trade portfolio and Interactive brokers...
> 
> cheers




Shoot


----------



## pavilion103 (14 August 2013)

I am subscribed to the ASX Power Setups and I use Interactive Brokers.

I am not currently subscribed to the Global Power Setups, but I did for brief period, mainly to look at the futures setups.


----------



## fiftyeight (14 August 2013)

*Re: Trading Thechartist*

I have not had as much time as I would like to educate myself, so this is what I am looking at doing in the near future.

Will be interested to hear your thoughts on how it all goes


----------



## TheUnknown (14 August 2013)

*Re: Trading Thechartist*

Looking at the U.S original portfolio under the order management 3 buys are placed they are EXPE,FAST,INTC.

Each with a buy limit and an initial stop, i have trader workstation 4.0 installed on my notebook never used it before how do i go on about putting these orders in? is there an easier way for a beginner to put the trades on ?

Also i have EXPE buy limit 47.77 and initial stop at 28.66....why has the initial stop placed so low? 

And up the top of the spreadsheet it says to enter my account balance which i did and it also says 1.0 = no leverage 1.5 = 50% leverage, is leverage good to use or can blow the account quickly?


cheers guys


----------



## captain black (14 August 2013)

*Re: Trading Thechartist*



TheUnknown said:


> Looking at the U.S original portfolio under the order management 3 buys are placed they are EXPE,FAST,INTC.
> 
> Each with a buy limit and an initial stop, i have trader workstation 4.0 installed on my notebook never used it before how do i go on about putting these orders in? is there an easier way for a beginner to put the trades on ?
> 
> ...




I'm pretty sure Nick would be happy to guide you through these questions if you contact him or ask on his private forum. Nothing wrong with posting questions here but Nick or his forum are more likely to be able to help with specifics.


----------



## Boggo (14 August 2013)

*Re: Trading Thechartist*



TheUnknown said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have finally got my account approved and money is in my account, wondering if anyone is trading along side Nick Radge U.S power set ups, if so I would like to ask a question about the original short term trade portfolio and Interactive brokers...
> 
> cheers




Nick's forum would be the place for that question.


----------



## IFocus (14 August 2013)

*Re: Trading Thechartist*



TheUnknown said:


> Looking at the U.S original portfolio under the order management 3 buys are placed they are EXPE,FAST,INTC.
> 
> Each with a buy limit and an initial stop, i have trader workstation 4.0 installed on my notebook never used it before how do i go on about putting these orders in? is there an easier way for a beginner to put the trades on ?
> 
> ...




There used to be a guide on Nicks site on placing bracket orders etc.

You really need to read thought the site from start to finish to get a handle of whys and why nots all of your questions are answered there pretty much really important I think.

As the others have mentioned post on the site they are a friendly lot.

BTW very good place to start have met Nick and known him since the 90's


----------



## tech/a (14 August 2013)

*Re: Trading Thechartist*



Boggo said:


> Nick's forum would be the place for that question.




Go to the bottom of the forum.
You'll have access to the members only section.
Post there.


----------



## Muschu (14 August 2013)

*Re: Trading Thechartist*



tech/a said:


> Go to the bottom of the forum.
> You'll have access to the members only section.
> Post there.




I agree and I read this forum regularly.


----------



## grah33 (1 May 2015)

*The Chartist/Radge*

i've been reading posts about the chartist's power asx and power US setups.  it seems like a great place to continue learning.  but what can i expect in terms of results?  is it correct to say that some of those years achieved great returns, and other years were just as bad (double digit loss).  some people benefited  lots while others lost just as much.  this is why i'm wondering whether  a person can really make some solid gains from short term trading if a pro hasn't had consistent results. it wouldn't be too bad if the returns were neutral (roughly no profit or loss) but actually getting double digit losses is a big concern.

maybe the sure way is to trade less, only entering into very high probability trades, when a bull market is on


----------



## tech/a (1 May 2015)

*Re: The Chartist/Radge*



grah33 said:


> i've been reading posts about the chartist's power asx and power US setups.  it seems like a great place to continue learning.  but what can i expect in terms of results?  is it correct to say that some of those years achieved great returns, and other years were just as bad (double digit loss).  some people benefited  lots while others lost just as much.  this is why i'm wondering whether  a person can really make some solid gains from short term trading if a pro hasn't had consistent results. it wouldn't be too bad if the returns were neutral (roughly no profit or loss) but actually getting double digit losses is a big concern.
> 
> maybe the sure way is to trade less, only entering into very high probability trades, when a bull market is on




Where did you get that from?
I'm unaware for any drawdown of double digits.


----------



## peter2 (1 May 2015)

grah33: All trend following systems have periods with double digit draw downs. Moderately active systems experience draw downs between -17% to -22% when the systems are unsuited to the market conditions at that time. That's something you'll learn from The Chartist as they show you results from their systems testing. If that is too much for your risk tolerance then you'll have to make some modifications, like reducing your trade risk and/or portfolio heat. If you do this you must realise that the potential rewards will also be reduced. 

I'm pleased to see you recognise its a great service to learn about trading. If you really do learn anything then perhaps you'll learn what you need to do to trade profitably. 

You won't be able to select the best trades, nobody knows how to do that. 

The Chartist and the team inform you about the current market conditions and how it's going to impact on their strategies. They modified their trade management according to their opinions on the current conditions when I was a subscriber.

IMO The Chartist is a great real-time trading educational resource. The value of their service should be judged on what you learn about trading not on your attempt at trading their setups. If you don't know how to trade profitably then you won't make any money trading their setups. The reasons will be that you won't trade every setup and you won't apply proper money management.


----------



## Pager (1 May 2015)

*Re: The Chartist/Radge*



grah33 said:


> i've been reading posts about the chartist's power asx and power US setups.  it seems like a great place to continue learning.  but what can i expect in terms of results?  is it correct to say that some of those years achieved great returns, and other years were just as bad (double digit loss).  some people benefited  lots while others lost just as much.  this is why i'm wondering whether  a person can really make some solid gains from short term trading if a pro hasn't had consistent results. it wouldn't be too bad if the returns were neutral (roughly no profit or loss) but actually getting double digit losses is a big concern.
> 
> maybe the sure way is to trade less, only entering into very high probability trades, when a bull market is on




The only problem with the Chartist (well for me) is that you will not know the logic behind the system that you trade, that said Nick is 100% genuine and you couldn’t meet a more helpful professional trader/educator.

Subscribed to the Chartist for a few years and was a regular poster on his forum, it’s very informative and you will learn a lot, I would highly recommend the service.

Maybe wonder why I don’t subscribe anymore having given an endorsement?, one thing you will/need to learn is were your weakness’s are, your achillis heal as it were, mine is if I don’t know a system inside out I have problems trading it and a lot of the chartist service is taking signals on Nicks proprietary systems, so you wont know that logic, although I believe he also sells turn key systems now.

How his stuff is performing these days I don’t know, but in the 4 years I subscribed, I had 2 very good years, 1 year that was ok and 1 bad year, but that’s system trading, its consistent for a while then it isn’t, then it is, etc etc,  overall though if you take all the signals, follow all the rules it’s a piece of cake, or should be!, trading is not easy for most of us, so be prepared to doubt and question, lose confidence, be scared plus a whole host of other emotions when in those periods of drawdown and negative returns, its then and only then you will find your true trading mindset…………...

Oh, I still trade though but not shares, don’t even own any anymore, apart from via ETF,s in my super.


----------



## grah33 (1 May 2015)

*Re: The Chartist/Radge*

so those power setups are programs/systems running?  i thought it was Nick himself toiling manually using something like amibroker and drawing trandlines etc .  i can't imagine  any pro applying themselves and getting -15% after a year of short term trading. a program (blackbox automatic system i think they are called) yes, but not a skilled pro.  if that is the case, how can beginners expect to learn and benefit. or is there something i'm missing?


tech/a:i saw some negative numbers posted in  the other chartist threads.


2 years profits...


----------



## banco (2 May 2015)

I subscribed for a while in around 2013.  The australian power setups were in a drawdown (can't remember how big % wise) Subscribed to the US setups as well (not sure which year) and the US high frequency system was in a drawdown.


----------



## tech/a (2 May 2015)

> i can't imagine any pro applying themselves and getting -15% after a year of short term trading. a program (blackbox automatic system i think they are called) yes, but not a skilled pro. if that is the case, how can beginners expect to learn and benefit. or is there something i'm missing?




This is something that warrants more comment.
Will do when I get back---Bike ride.


----------



## IFocus (2 May 2015)

tech/a said:


> -Bike ride.




Tech have you become or are a MAMIL?

I started this year for surfing fitness cannot believe how much I am enjoying it.


----------



## tech/a (2 May 2015)

I focus.
Unfortunately that would be affirmative.
As on ages you "grow into it".

To this question.



> I can't imagine any pro applying themselves and getting -15% after a year of short term trading. a program (blackbox automatic system i think they are called) yes, but not a skilled pro. if that is the case, how can beginners expect to learn and benefit. or is there something i'm missing?




Not speaking* for* anyone other than myself but observations of over 20 yrs.
Peter 2 touched on some of it.

There are some educators who do have live trading Systems available for anyone to follow for a moderate fee.
Trading Systems are a set of parameters with variables that are placed against a data set with the addition of various money management filters in the attempt to have a consistent positive expectancy over time.

I've developed a few myself and one Radge published in "Unholy Grail's". 

These work like a treat until they don't. Mine (all of them) work brilliantly in conditions they are designed for and less than brilliantly in conditions they are not.

*If your looking* for someone to do all the work for you---you may choose one of these professional systems in lieu of developing your own. Like all systems you will have periods of draw down and if market conditions (The data) doesn't vary wildly from the data tested then there is a high chance that over time you will see similar results in your trading.

*But like* most human nature will have you questioning any draw down and when you don't know how it works and how its been tested --- deep draw down will see most withdraw.
If this is within the parameters of the test results and market hasn't dramatically altered then that's not really a wise move.
You and I don't know when ideal conditions are likely to hit for any particular system--even our own.
If your trading this way you need to give it the time it needs---often years.

*The other more important* aspect I think is overlooked it the invaluable education you get for very moderate costings.
Using My long-term association with Radge I will say that I learnt far more watching how he handles winning and more importantly losing trades. (Through access to his members area). not only that I have a direct line to him and his staff with any questions I have.

*Youll learn HOW TO TRADE.*

*My goal* was to be self sufficient. Nick was a great influence in achieving this---although he doesn't know it directly.
But--I achieved it and I'm still a member---even though I don't and have never traded one of Nicks methods.
I have traded some of his trades within my own trading and its interesting to watch/compare his and my management.

*Finally.*

I doubt that the pros trade a great deal of their net worth in a system/s.
I suspect they trade better in a discretionary manner.
I have no idea how Nick handles his funds--although a friend we never talk "shop".

*I also understand* why Pros have education businesses.

(1) There is a demand
(2) They know how to trade.
(3) They have time on their hands---Because good trading doesn't take a long time and its a boring as watching paint dry
(4) They enjoy "some" of the interaction with others
(5) Its another earner in the business of life.

Now why don't these guys have the $10K course followed by the $15K Reveal all Master Course.
*They don't have to!*


----------



## grah33 (4 May 2015)

tech/a said:


> I suspect they trade better in a discretionary manner.
> I have no idea how Nick handles his funds--although a friend we never talk "shop".
> [/B]




correct me if i'm wrong, but the power setups include "discretionary trades" .ie nick is picking them himself.  and people have followed those trades with -ve profits (as revealed in previous chartist's posts).  so, as someone who is a non-pro how could i expect to have success in short term trading?  must be that the market wasn't good during those times?   as i can't afford to lose swags of money, i think i should only copy-trade nick or do it myself when the market conditions are right.  not always.  buy yeah, i'm interested in subscribing for learning purposes.


----------



## Habakkuk (4 May 2015)

grah33 said:


> correct me if i'm wrong, but the power setups include "discretionary trades" .ie nick is picking them himself.  and people have followed those trades with -ve profits (as revealed in previous chartist's posts).  so, as someone who is a non-pro how could i expect to have success in short term trading?  must be that the market wasn't good during those times?   as i can't afford to lose swags of money, i think i should only copy-trade nick or do it myself when the market conditions are right.  not always.  buy yeah, i'm interested in subscribing for learning purposes.




I haven't got answers as such as I'm not a subscriber, but I know Nick as a nice, genuine, helpful guy.
However, I believe you have unrealistic expectations from his service. You expect (and need) miracles.

As you said, you can't afford to lose swags of money. That's understandable. How much can you afford to lose? How will you handle a few losing trades in a row. What if the very first trade results in a big loss? Will you call it quits right there? Maybe not. But could you accept a losing month? Somebody even had a losing year.

You don't have to answer these questions for me. Answer them for yourself. Along with some more along these lines:

- is it reasonable to expect that somebody would sell information to you for $33/month that produces many times that amount for you and each subscriber?
- do you think it is possible to learn trading like you learnt chemistry, history or geography? Maybe there is a TAFE course where you get a certificate or diploma. I don't know. And a more subtle point: is everything you learn from an "educator" even useful?
- do you understand that trading is a zero-sum or actually a negative-sum game? Are you sure you understand what that means? Quite a few people on this forum disagree, some very prominent posters. Of course I could be wrong. Maybe it is really a win-win situation for everybody, especially investors. All that trading must surely create wealth. What do you think?

Remember, I'm not looking for answers. And also note that I'm not an investor or trader myself and everything I say is just my opinion.


----------



## tech/a (4 May 2015)

Habakkuk said:


> I haven't got answers as such as I'm not a subscriber, but I know Nick as a nice, genuine, helpful guy.
> However, I believe you have unrealistic expectations from his service. You expect (and need) miracles.
> 
> As you said, you can't afford to lose swags of money. That's understandable. How much can you afford to lose? How will you handle a few losing trades in a row. What if the very first trade results in a big loss? Will you call it quits right there? Maybe not. But could you accept a losing month? Somebody even had a losing year.
> ...




Agree with this sentiment.

I note there are 2 ways of trading the Discretionary method.
The original is in drawdown of around 20%
The "hit and run" exit is in profit around 14%


----------



## CanOz (3 June 2015)

I'm off to noosapalooza, anyone else from ASF going?


----------

